
The Fallen of World War II – Data-driven documentary about war and peace (2015) - danielam
http://www.fallen.io/ww2/
======
ddebernardy
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9615519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9615519)

------
Achshar
The Russian tower just keeps going. Insane. Also the current time zoom in at
the end is rather unexpected.

------
markbnj
It's an extremely powerful visualization and well worth a few minutes. I'm
perhaps a wee bit skeptical of some of the historical data (8m deaths
attributed to "Fall of Rome" for example), but I didn't see anything that
detracted from the general authoritativeness of the presentation and
conclusions.

